# Who's going this weekend?



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Thinking about giving it a go saturday but just for a day trip, no time for an over-nighter. I hate running all the way to the spur and not staying the night but thats how it goes some times. That being said, with the general reports from the past weekend and this week it seams the west side is pretty dead and the east should be better? Looks like tons of blue water out there this weekend and good weather. 

A 2 will be standing by on 16 and 68 out there, feel free to give me a shout guys. Still trying to decide if I am running to the nipple/131 or spur.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

team_A_II said:


> Thinking about giving it a go saturday but just for a day trip, no time for an over-nighter. I hate running all the way to the spur and not staying the night but thats how it goes some times. That being said, with the general reports from the past weekend and this week it seams the west side is pretty dead and the east should be better? Looks like tons of blue water out there this weekend and good weather.
> 
> A 2 will be standing by on 16 and 68 out there, feel free to give me a shout guys. Still trying to decide if I am running to the nipple/131 or spur.


I'm leaving Sat morning and will be out there on 68.. EL DORADO.

I think Jasper Time caught a 307lb south of the spur yesterday.. 11 hour battle


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be headed out tonight, looks like we will start around the spur then see where we go from there...


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

What? 11 hr battle on a 307# blue? Or sword?


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

I think we are going to try too. That is if a few of my crew members don't back out. Rain 50% forecast. I guess they'll melt if they get wet? LOL. 

Probably headed to the nipple area to start. Then see what the conditions suggest we do. It will be a day trip so will not likely go all the way to the spur. Although that is where I think they are. 

Weeble Wobble on 16/68 in a Glacier Bay cat (cuddy cabin) 2670 Isle Runner. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## FLMarine (Jan 5, 2012)

Going to try and make it out to the nipple/131 hole on Sunday. 5 hours of trolling last week between the edge and 131 hole yeilded nothing. Did manage to find some Mahi about 18 miles offshore though. 

I'll be up 16/68 in a 23 Parker Pilothouse "Ashley Marie."


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

FLMarine said:


> Going to try and make it out to the nipple/131 hole on Sunday. 5 hours of trolling last week between the edge and 131 hole yeilded nothing. Did manage to find some Mahi about 18 miles offshore though.
> 
> I'll be up 16/68 in a 23 Parker Pilothouse "Ashley Marie."


Sunday? Forecast looks bad Saturday (60% rain) and even worse Sunday (70%). 

With the forecast of Thunderstorms increasing today, everyone still going?

Some of my crew backed out but we may try it anyway with just 2 of us. 

In or Out?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We are heading out around 4 am, destination steps.

Robert


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

We're leaving at 0400. Dumping Grounds / Spur. 32' TV.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Leaving Destin at 6-ish heading to the Ozark, Squiggles, and then? I'll be the blue 22' Century out there. Aquahollic on 68.


John


----------



## FLMarine (Jan 5, 2012)

As long as the seas don't kick up I don't mind some rain. The advantage of having a pilothouse.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

We came back tonight after the storms coming in and spur being a ghosttown.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I went and here is my report. Beautiful water+ bait+ weed's on a rip= nothing. We didn't get a single knockdown.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Altimetry maybe? It's green>yellow all over the northern gulf. Been that way for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

xyzzy said:


> We came back tonight after the storms coming in and spur being a ghosttown.


Yup... a real ghosttown.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

team_A_II said:


> Yup... a real ghosttown.



Nice sword. 

I don't think they move with the blue water. That is why the spur is consistent with swords vs other Pelagic's.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

JMB said:


> Nice sword.
> 
> I don't think they move with the blue water. That is why the spur is consistent with swords vs other Pelagic's.


True... but also raised a nice blue at the spur yesterday morning. All in all a very slow day out there yesterday.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

team_A_II said:


> True... but also raised a nice blue at the spur yesterday morning. All in all a very slow day out there yesterday.


Great catch. How big?

We ran in before dark Saturday morning -- too slow of a day. Congrats.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

The blue I raised was around the 300 mark would be my most conservative guess. The sword weighted in at 260 on Harborwalk's scale, with a nice four hour fight to go along with that. 

We raised the blue shortly after I first talked to you guys on the radio saturday morning. 
Didnt even realize that was ya'll at Harborwalk waiting on the slip


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

team_A_II said:


> The blue I raised was around the 300 mark would be my most conservative guess. The sword weighted in at 260 on Harborwalk's scale, with a nice four hour fight to go along with that.
> 
> We raised the blue shortly after I first talked to you guys on the radio saturday morning.
> Didnt even realize that was ya'll at Harborwalk waiting on the slip


Ahhh ok now it makes sense. Yeah hit me up sometime let's get out there


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

team_A_II said:


> The blue I raised was around the 300 mark would be my most conservative guess. The sword weighted in at 260 on Harborwalk's scale, with a nice four hour fight to go along with that.
> 
> We raised the blue shortly after I first talked to you guys on the radio saturday morning.
> Didnt even realize that was ya'll at Harborwalk waiting on the slip


The spur has been exceptionally good this year. 

Good deal.


----------

